# eating bread while cutting?



## Tha Don (Sep 30, 2004)

just wanting to know whether granary/malted/grainy bread is a good choice while cutting?

i find a slice of bread goes great with a tuna salad, and it goes well toasted with chicken or beef dishes

its so cheap and easy if you haven't got time to boil up some potatos or rice, and it has no sugar in it, just concerned about the GI levels and all that

thanks


----------



## Jodi (Sep 30, 2004)

While cutting stick with sprouted grain breads.


----------



## tjwes (Oct 2, 2004)

I drop bread ,fruit,and dairy while cutting and it helps immensely.


----------



## sweatshopchamp (Oct 2, 2004)

You can eat bread, but make sure it has a high fiber (3-5 grams) per serving and less than 150 cals.  Also, try to eat no more than two slices per day.


----------



## angelpaws (Oct 3, 2004)

whole grain bread made with wheat flour (not white) is low GI isnt it?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 4, 2004)

It's lower GI yes, but you have to be VERY careful with bread.  You need to look at the ingredients closely and make sure it doesn't contain corn syrups, brown sugar, dextrose etc.  You basically want your bread to be the grains, yeast, splenda (sometimes) salt and water with very minimal other ingredients.


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

Best bread that I seen: 
http://www.food-for-life.com/index.asp


----------



## sara (Oct 5, 2004)

Jodi, have you seen these around? 

http://www.food-for-life.com/summary.asp?cat=12


----------



## angelpaws (Oct 5, 2004)

All the good bread is fairly expensive from what I've seen. Check out health food stores.


----------



## GoalGetter (Jan 3, 2005)

sara said:
			
		

> Jodi, have you seen these around?
> 
> http://www.food-for-life.com/summary.asp?cat=12


 I know this is an old post, but I just wanted to note that I bought some of the ezequiel 4:9 low sodium sprouted grain bread today. 

 BEST BREAD EVER in terms of healthy AND tasty.

   one slice is 80 cals, 0.5 g of fat (0 sat fat), 75 mg sodium, 0 cholesterol, 15 carbs, 3 fiber, 0 sugar, 4 protein.

  ingredients: organic sprouted wheat, organic sprouted barley, organic sprouted millet, organc malted barley, organic sprouted lentils, organic sprouted soybeans, organic sprouted spelt, filtered water, fresh yeast


----------



## 419Para_Dice (Jan 3, 2005)

when your 16 years old, do things like makin sure you dont eat too much bread and all that complex diet stuff matter? (all though i understand why it would comply to an older person) cuz my metabolism is young, wouldnt i just want to maintain a healthy diet with good foods. cuz i like to eat! 

-Efrin


----------



## squanto (Jan 3, 2005)

not as good as sweet potatoes, but only do what you can do. i find bread is ok to use until i get to about 10 percent, then i restrict it to breakfast only. its also nice to cook up potatoes ahead of time then just nuke em for a few days... thats what i do. ur better off doing that than bread if it works.

id say it depends how low bf ur going, and what type of diet you are coming from. if it works, go for it. you may stop losing weight at some point, and you oughta cut stuff like that out.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 4, 2005)

In my opinion, some bread is fine.  Just don't eat Wonder Bread.  Take your time, read the ingredient labels, and find bread that doesn't have 4g of sugar per slice.  If you hit a plateau in your cutting, then remove it as an attempt to break the plateau.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 4, 2005)

I dunno if its available in places other than canada, but I eat Bon Matin bread...Its 14 grain,130 cals, 3.1 grams of fiber per slice and the chunks of sunflower and other seeds make it so moist and tasty! I still limit my intake to 1-2 /day during cutting.


----------

